# Switzerland Super League 31 Aug - 01 Sep



## OddsPoster (Aug 28, 2013)

Full Time Result  

Closes  1 X 2  
31 Aug 18:45 FC Aarau - FC Sion 2.05 3.30 3.65 +72 FC Aarau - FC Sion 
01 Sep 14:45 FC St. Gallen - FC Luzern 2.30 3.25 3.10 +71 FC St. Gallen - FC Luzern 
01 Sep 14:45 FC Thun - FC Lausanne-Sports 1.55 4.00 6.00 +70 FC Thun - FC Lausanne-Sports 
01 Sep 17:00 FC Basel - BSC Young Boys Bern 1.83 3.60 4.20 +74


----------

